# Black Molly sick, possibly Ich, Velvet or some type of fungus?? help!



## Jbert3D (Aug 7, 2012)

1. Size of tank? 10Gal

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0
b. Nitrite? 0 - 0.1
c. Nitrate? 4 - 6ish (looks like its rising, due for a water change anyways)
d. pH, KH and GH? pH 7.4
e. Test kit? API 

3. Temperature? usually around 79ish, raised to 84 - 86 due to illness

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FW

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? Couple months

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? 1 black molly, 3 neons, 3 cloudy minnows, betta, spotted cory, snail. All generally young(had since thank was cycled), all under an inch, except the betta. 

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? Yes

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? yes, 3 different types. All look to be in good health.
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? Gravel
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? Coral for pH, betta cave, wall thing with a bubble tube.

9. a. Filtration? Yes, the one you get with a marina deluxe 10g... aquaclear?
b. Heater? Yes

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? around 10 hours or more a day
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? in the basement, no direct exposure

11. a. Water change schedule? every so often (4 - 5 days) 20% change - includes gravel vaccum.
b. Volume of water changed? 20%
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? tap
d. Water conditioner used? API water conditioner, using stress coat now
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? above

12. Foods? flakes for fish, bloodworm treat for betta, shrimp/veg pellets for bottom feeder at night
How often are they fed? once a day, with a day fast

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? Was acting lethargic before, sitting at bottom, with fins clamped (when pH took a dive) but coral was added and he perked up and was fine for awhile. Week later (this morning) woke up with spots on his body, one on fin. They look white, hard to tell. Fins clamped and hiding in corners again.
b. Appearance of poop? Before today it looked like he was pooping just fine
c. Appearance of gills? silvery as usual, dont see any red or puffiness that I can tell

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? No, I can't figure out if its a extra slim coat from the recent pH changes, Ich, or velvet. There are no clear answers I can find on the net. 
b. What meds were used? None yet

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary.

Here is a bunch of photos, I have an early 3GS so they kinda suck a lot. But you can see one or two white specs. One on the body and another on the fin. Along with some splotches of white/gray areas.

*Note there are some water spots on the glass, sorry if this makes it harder


----------



## Jbert3D (Aug 7, 2012)

*startling update...*

I just looked in the tank before going to bed (dropping a pellet in for the bottom feeder). I check on the molly again and notice on the left side of his face, and swelled area with an open sore.... and theres something white/stringy hanging from it.... What do I do?!?!  :|

Again my phone cam suckssss, but you can kinda see it.. 




please help


----------



## Jbert3D (Aug 7, 2012)

Update:
The open wound is closed and nothing white is hanging from it anymore. He is still extremely lethargic and now his scales are sticking out (not from a bloated stomach). Kinda looks like what a rat does with its furry when really sick. 

There are still a few white/greyish dots around his body/fins. They don't look like grains of salt, just like a dot of discoloration. 

can someone help?? :S


----------



## Jbert3D (Aug 7, 2012)

*got some semi-clear pictures... i think*

One of the photos I have pointed out the area where the open wound was and some other spots. 
And as you can see, his scales are puffed out.


----------



## Jbert3D (Aug 7, 2012)

Another symptom, his scales are now falling off. He can't even transition from one hiding spot to the other now... just sitting in the open. Don't think he will be alive come morning. Still would like to know what happened so that I can prevent spreading of whatever it was.

So yea, this site was useful... thanks for all the help. lol. :-?


----------



## Fredsterbit (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey um.. i'm sure this is late already but a brief search has yielded this fella.
Chilodonella Disease Education from FishVet, Inc.

The white spots you saw might have been the parasites. Have your water tested for parasites. I suspect that the parameters might be fine, so testing for those won't help you much. Check with your local pet shop or fish store if they can do this for you. Sorry about your fish..


----------

